# My Myspace Music Page



## KVB1085 (Feb 24, 2008)

Check it out!!!! ..... i've got a lot more music to record yet... just don't have the equipment... it's easy listening acoustic stuff..... 


some love it... some hate it....                                   but it drops the panties so....... LOL!!!!! enjoy and let me know what you think!


http://www.myspace.com/kvbwomt


----------



## KVB1085 (Feb 26, 2008)

i guess no one here likes acoustic music...


 lol oh well... i do!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachelsne (Feb 26, 2008)

I added you to my myspace  like your sound


----------



## KVB1085 (Feb 26, 2008)

THANKS!!!!

i need some work that's for sure... i'll hit it up and accept the request!


----------

